# Tattooest recommendations Mornington Peninsula (Vic)



## herptrader (Dec 21, 2010)

My son visiting from Canada has a couple of tattoos he wants to get while he is here. He is staying at McCrae (near Rosebud) while he is here so anywhere on the Mornington Peninsula or surrounds would be good.

Is there anywhere that can be recommended?

Is there any particular parlours we should avoid?


----------



## -Peter (Dec 21, 2010)

Alley Catz Tattooing & Body Piercing 8 Park La, Frankston VIC 3199 (03) 9781 4383 ‎
They have a herp connection


----------



## stephen (Dec 21, 2010)

Mate visit my mates shop in dandenong called tattoo city on foster street,thay have done most of my custom work & every1 says that thay look crazy.


----------



## trader (Dec 21, 2010)

do you have any photos of the tattoos you could share? to see their work?


----------



## herptrader (Dec 21, 2010)

We will make a few calls and see where they have openings.


----------



## guff_man (Dec 21, 2010)

I get my work done by Jeremy at fine line fever in rosebud parade in rosebud


----------



## herptrader (Dec 21, 2010)

Is that the one on Point Nepean Road near the end of Boneo Road?



guff_man said:


> I get my work done by Jeremy at fine line fever in rosebud parade in rosebud


----------



## guff_man (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah rosebud parade is just off point nepean rd. It's right near the cinema


----------



## leviathan (Dec 21, 2010)

hey um sorry to peter but personally i wouldnt recomend alley cats even if they have a herp connection.
celtic sun in cranbourne has an amazing tattooist working there by the name of shaggy
dc tattoo in lakewood frankston has a fantastic tattooist names graeme isles
mornington ink fix isnt bad
baxter armed and dangerous ask for chris.
umm yer i cant think of anymore i no these tattooists from experience and no they are great at what they do


----------



## stephen (Dec 21, 2010)

Matt ford did my custom japanese sleeve & the snakes & devil masks came out great.Not saying there the best out there as l do pay 4 them in the end.And thay r very clean useing brand new needles out of a pack right in front of u & not behide a counter like some places.


----------



## hypochondroac (Dec 21, 2010)

Most decent parlours need a good couple of months notice. It really depends on what he wants done but if there is any real detail involved personally i would avoid almost every parlour mentioned in this thread. 

To get quality tattoos you have to head closer towards the city. 
Mick Hayes of Purple haze tattoos and Marshall and Vond of Third eye tattoos do brilliant work, the tattoo on my arm in my avatar is by Mick, both studios have websites.

In my opinion a tattoo isn't worth getting unless it's done by a top tattooist.


----------



## herptrader (Dec 21, 2010)

Jon has an appointment at 10:30 am tomorrow in Mornington. They seem pretty good. He had a pretty good idea of what he wanted and one of the guys clued in very quickly which we took as a good sign. I guess tomorrow we will find out.


----------



## da_donkey (Dec 22, 2010)

micky wallace at tattoo cave


----------

